# Solar Parking and Electric Cars Perfect Combination



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

American Clean Energy and Envision Solar unveil a new product, and a leasing structure, that may aid in covering up some of the empty asphalt in New Jersey

More...


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a great idea for generating electricity and charging the cars. Another idea that I recently read advocated building solar panel roadways that power homes in the neighborhood and provide charging facilities for cars while acting as roads for vehicles. Still in research phase.

Here is the link to the article : http://crispgreen.com/2010/10/solar-roads-double-as-power-grid/


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rogerd said:


> Another idea that I recently read advocated building solar panel roadways that power homes in the neighborhood and provide charging facilities for cars while acting as roads for vehicles. Still in research phase.
> 
> Here is the link to the article : http://crispgreen.com/2010/10/solar-roads-double-as-power-grid/


 
I hope that idea doesn't go too far. Solar panels are great for roofs and carports as they provide protection to what's underneath. They're not so great to be driven on, as normal roads wear out and must be replaced anyway, and adding solar would only make the replacement cost that much worse. 

Seriously, panels on homes and over parking lots is good enough. If there are too few of those around, there's sure to be open space (ie desert) that's not being driven on.


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

It's in the idea stage still. Out of thousand innovative ideas only a few will be breakout ones that will transform the whole industry. It's better to be open to just in case one of them really works. The problem with putting up solar panels in vast open spaces is that those areas can't be put to use for other purposes. And as yet we know how the solar panels affect the eco-system in that area.

Also, not all parts of the world have a handy desert nearby which can be used to put up solar farms. Transporting power over vast distances has its own drawbacks. While roads are everywhere and homes are not too far off.

Agreed the idea is a little far-fetched but no harm in trying it out


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rogerd said:


> The problem with putting up solar panels in vast open spaces is that those areas can't be put to use for other purposes. And as yet we know how the solar panels affect the eco-system in that area.


Much of that open space doesn't need to be used for anything in the near future. One of the few things of interest driving across TX is the vast windfarms. I was in awe. As for the effect on the eco-system, solar panels would provide shade to the lizards and other critters that have to run from grass shoot to shoot to not melt.



rogerd said:


> Also, not all parts of the world have a handy desert nearby which can be used to put up solar farms.


If there's no desert, there's probably houses, which are the best place for panels. Make it where you use it. Desert is much more efficient as you can use collectors (~90%) instead of panels. There are many places where heavy industry is distanced from the population so they would rely on something like that.

There's no harm in trying something out if it's self-funded. I plan to stick some solar cells on my bug, which isn't the most economical idea, but I still want to do it to help my power needs a bit but mostly to create a talking point. The main problem with far-fetched ideas is that if they are tax-payer (or other investor) funded, that means other, likely more practical, ideas are losing out. Like that guy with the 500K hydrogen home that was discussed here recently. Tax payers should not be 'investing' that kind of money in one person's house. There were some DIYers that did the same thing ~8 years ago for only 80K, and paid for it themselves.


----------



## pete c (Feb 26, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Much of that open space doesn't need to be used for anything in the near future. One of the few things of interest driving across TX is the vast windfarms. I was in awe. As for the effect on the eco-system, solar panels would provide shade to the lizards and other critters that have to run from grass shoot to shoot to not melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1000

tax dollars spent on such idiocy pisses me off. tax credits in general are a terrible idea for the simple reason that someone needs to decide what is worthy. 

to the person that thought paving roads with PV cells was a good idea.... please tell me you're joking.

no one could be that stupid......could they?

PV cells in place of shingles is a great idea....in some climates. Unfortunately, their lifespan ain't too good when they are run over repeatedly by semis.


----------



## NHRABill (Jan 31, 2011)

My entire town has a solar panel strapped to nearly every telephone pole due to a gov't grant and the promise to lower our township costs saving us local tax ... And yet we still pay $8,000 a year for property taxes on a 50 year old home on a 1/3 of an acre 

I have heard numerous times how solar does not pay for itself unless it is done on a "farming" level. I hope ideas like this parking one will work and it shows benefit but I doubt the consumer will see anything for many many years to come


----------



## coxes_enigma2 (Jan 9, 2011)

News Bot said:


> American Clean Energy and Envision Solar unveil a new product, and a leasing structure, that may aid in covering up some of the empty asphalt in New Jersey
> 
> More...


This sounds like a great idea park your car while you are at work and charge it what if some of us took it upon our self to make these things happen the goverment wont the car companies wont so who will.


----------

